

OpenSSL: prevent handshake with unseeded PRNG - nailer
https://git.openssl.org/gitweb/?p=openssl.git;a=commit;h=e1b568dd2462f7cacf98f3d117936c34e2849a6b

======
nailer
This _may_ relate to CVE-2015-0285, the high severity vulnerability
preannounced earlier this week. [http://www.openwall.com/lists/oss-
security/2015/03/18/5](http://www.openwall.com/lists/oss-
security/2015/03/18/5)

